# Ludington State Park Campers???



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Who's all going to be camping there this summer?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I will be there 8/3 thur 8/18 .


LARRY


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Just got back after a two week stay last night. Hated to leave - fishing was slow
weather was great - a sprinkle for 1 hour and thats it. My families fav park.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

We'll be there for two weeks in August......again. That park has a lot to offer.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

DanP said:


> Just got back after a two week stay last night. Hated to leave - fishing was slow
> weather was great - a sprinkle for 1 hour and thats it. My families fav park.


What site did you stay on?


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

I will be there July 27th to July 31st,,,, it will be my first time there,,,,I think we are in the beechwood section.........,,,,Will the pier head fishing start to pick up then or even the river ????? Would like to sneek of after the kids go to bed and the wife reads her book,,,,,,I got the spoons and the gear,,,,,,,just hope they get to running.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Be there on the weekend of the 17th. Busy, but so nice. You'll like it.

Paul C.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hespler said:


> I will be there July 27th to July 31st,,,, it will be my first time there,,,,I think we are in the beechwood section.........,,,,Will the pier head fishing start to pick up then or even the river ????? Would like to sneek of after the kids go to bed and the wife reads her book,,,,,,I got the spoons and the gear,,,,,,,just hope they get to running.


River closes at 10pm within the park as does all access to the Parks Day use areas(Beach, Boardwalks, Hamlin boat launch, etc)

During the day you should do good in the river for northerns as well as big mouth. The Pier is kinda hit and miss. The Salmon were getting hit early on the pier last year but nearly a month late coming into the Sable. We hypothesized that the late run was due to the deformed river mouth caused by the storm in early June. It seemed that the fish were having a hard time sensing the river water.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

You guys that have been there already this year I herd the vistor center collasped this past winter . Can anyone confirm this .


Thanks ,

Larry


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> You guys that have been there already this year I herd the vistor center collasped this past winter . Can anyone confirm this .
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> ...


The VC collapsed in early March. Weight of ice and snow and it gave way. All of the mounts, artifacts, etc were salvaged and with the exception of dust...all are in perfect condition. Most of the damage was done to the auditorium. 

There are currently no plans to reopen the VC. The Park interpretor and his staff are holding more programs this year and have weekly video showings in the warming shelter as a way to make up for the loss of the VC.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

8/8 and can't wait!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> The VC collapsed in early March. Weight of ice and snow and it gave way. All of the mounts, artifacts, etc were salvaged and with the exception of dust...all are in perfect condition. Most of the damage was done to the auditorium.
> 
> There are currently no plans to reopen the VC. The Park interpretor and his staff are holding more programs this year and have weekly video showings in the warming shelter as a way to make up for the loss of the VC.



Thats a shame my kids really enjoyed riding there bikes there . Thanks for replying back .


Larry


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Won't be at the park, been there-love it, but will be in the area and fishing out of Ludington Aug 9th -15th. 
Usually have an open seat if anyone wants to hit the big lake.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey FERG ,

If all right with you CAN I SEND YOU A P.M. My boats might be on over load for a few days. I have a old roommate from my Coast Guard days coming up from TENNESSEE with his son and bother . I have friend from Church coming up also along with my sister ad her family and of course they all want fish . I'm going to rotate getting them all out the best I can but if take a guy or two . I'll make sure they have Gas money .


Thanks ,

Larry


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> Hey FERG ,
> 
> If all right with you CAN I SEND YOU A P.M.
> 
> ...


Send away!


----------

